# I stood up for myself



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You read that right! First time I am writing those words, words I never imagined I would ever pen down. There is this girl from class who hates me with the most bitter of hatred. She hates me and has done everything she could to ruin me. She has spoiled my reputation by gossiping about me and I am not going to go down too much into the whole story. This is the girl who bullied me, made me break down and this is the same girl to whom I finally, finally defended myself and yelled at. Like finally. She tried to embarrass and ruin me today. She almost cost me my grade but I stood up for myself, yelled back at her for the first time and put her in her own ****ing place and i did my job well and yeah. It feels good. I dont know where this courage came from but its good when I finally don't cry over her but instead can smile knowing how far I have and I can depend on myself now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm congrats, proud moment.


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

That's awesome! good for you for standing up to her!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Good for you!!


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

So cool you put a bully in her place and stood up for what is right and defended yourself! I usually quietly get back at people behind the scenes, because standing up for myself triggers so much anxiety, so I really admire you for doing that! Keep exercising your courage muscle!!! It's really inspiring hearing what you did!


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

You handled this like a true alpha-female .

But do not get arrogant . Many go from yelling to smacking people . Do not cross that line .


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

:yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

good for you!


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

That's great ! I know standing up for yourself wasn't easy, but it becomes gradually easier as you come in contact with other annoying people in life, I promise lol. Unfortunately people like this lurk in professional settings as well. You'll never be able to control their behaviour - but you can control how you respond to it. No matter how irritating they are - don't stoop to their level, be the bigger person. You might never uncover the reason for why you were targeted - but it's not worth pouring your energy into attempting to understand. Instead use that energy to be more productive. Every bully is different. You may encounter some who will really try to make your life a living hell - and you may some who will eventually back off when they realize they cannot get a response out of you. Regardless of which batch your dealing with, get a higher authority involved, document everything and maybe try confronting that person.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That's awesome :banana :banana
That ***** really needed that.

I'm so proud


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

Awesome! So proud of you. Wish I could go back in time and stand up to my highschool bully.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

demon queen said:


> You read that right! First time I am writing those words, words I never imagined I would ever pen down. There is this girl from class who hates me with the most bitter of hatred. She hates me and has done everything she could to ruin me. She has spoiled my reputation by gossiping about me and I am not going to go down too much into the whole story. This is the girl who bullied me, made me break down and this is the same girl to whom I finally, finally defended myself and yelled at. Like finally. She tried to embarrass and ruin me today. She almost cost me my grade but I stood up for myself, yelled back at her for the first time and put her in her own ****ing place and i did my job well and yeah. It feels good. I dont know where this courage came from but its good when I finally don't cry over her but instead can smile knowing how far I have and I can depend on myself now


F*** yes! Sending you so much praise right now. Continue on being your courageous self :clap


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

Congrats! Jerks that like deserve to be put in their place.


----------

